# Micromaster als Steller für Trafo Verwenden?



## Freddy [CT][PAR] (8 Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich will einen MM 420 als Steller für einen Trafo verwenden. Dabei soll in einem kleinen Frequenzbereich (45 bis 50 Hz) die Amplitude verstellt werden. Dies funktioniert auch wunderbar.
Nun zum eingentlichen Problem: Wenn ich am Poti am Analogeingang drehe, passiert die ersten 80% der Drehung garnichts und im letzten Bereich wird sauber geregelt.
Kann ich dieses Problem über Parametrierung beheben?

Für Hilfe wäre ich euch dankbar

Christoph


----------



## Sockenralf (8 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

schon mal mit Osszi gemessen?

Welche Kennlinie ist denn eingestellt?
Wie stehen min. und max. Frequenz?




MfG


----------



## gravieren (8 Mai 2008)

Nutze die Anzeigeparameter zur Fehlersuche.

Anzeige von Stellgrösse, U, I, P, F ... möglich.


Poti ist als Spannung oder Stromsollwert ?  (0-10V  4...20mA)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Mai 2008)

Bei dem MM420 kannst du irgendwo für den Analogeingang die Min- und Maxfrequenz einstellen. Ich bin nicht 100% sicher aber ich glaube da musst du zuerst mal nachschauen. Frag mich bitte nicht wo genau. Ich habe diese Dinger seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr nutzen dürfen 

Und irgendwo in den Parameter um 2000 und höher auch die Auflösung...... hmmm.... grübel.. ist alles lange her.


----------



## Freddy [CT][PAR] (8 Mai 2008)

Der Analogeingang wird mit 0-10 V angesteuert. Mit dem Osszi hab ich schon gemessen und wie gesagt passiert erst mal nix.
fmin ist auf 45Hz und fmax auf 50Hz eingestellt.
MM420 kann ja nur U/f-Kennlinie, ich hab diese programmiert (45Hz = 1V; 47,5Hz = 115V und 50Hz = 230V)


----------



## gravieren (8 Mai 2008)

Eigentlich sollte die Amplitude verändert werden !

Kann es sein, dass das nur der 440 er kann ?


----------



## Freddy [CT][PAR] (8 Mai 2008)

Das is beim 420 auch so, bei mir auch der Fall. Allerdings wie gesagt erst bei den etwa letzten 20% der Drehung des Potis...


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Mai 2008)

Freddy [CT][PAR] schrieb:


> Der Analogeingang wird mit 0-10 V angesteuert. Mit dem Osszi hab ich schon gemessen und wie gesagt passiert erst mal nix.
> fmin ist auf 45Hz und fmax auf 50Hz eingestellt.
> MM420 kann ja nur U/f-Kennlinie, ich hab diese programmiert (*45Hz = 1V*; *47,5Hz = 115V* und 50Hz = 230V)


 
Bist du dir denn bei diesen Einstellungen sicher ?
Was soll der FU da am Trafo bewirken ? Es wundert mich nicht, dass da sich nur ein Proportional-Verhalten in den letzten 20% einstellt ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## gravieren (9 Mai 2008)

Frag doch mal den "Sollwert" (Anzeige  Potistellung)      in deinem Steller ab.


----------



## MSB (9 Mai 2008)

Ganz Pauschal würde ich mal *P758* nachschauen,
wenn der auf 0 Steht ist das dein Problem.

Du musst den stellen auf 45/50 * 100 = 90 %,
dann sollte es auch mit dem Poti klappen.

Bei der Gelegenheit gleich noch P2000 mit kontrollieren, sollte in deinem Fall auf 50 Hz stehen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Freddy [CT][PAR] (9 Mai 2008)

Genau das hab ich getan, funktioniert wunderbar.
Danke


----------

